# trying to make a vbs assistant that launches more then the builtins



## vectoravtech (Jan 13, 2020)

im testing from this:


```
Set Sapi = Wscript.CreateObject("SAPI.SpVoice")
set wshshell = wscript.CreateObject("wscript.shell")

dim Input

Sapi.speak "Please type, what you want to open?"
Input = inputbox ("Please type, what you want to open.")
Sapi.speak Input
wshshell.run Input
```
saved as .vbs; its in my startup folder now

1 It would be fun to be able to start software with it besides whats builtin without getting the cannot find file error.

2  I can go to websites this way but it automaticlly opens ie.

Any ideas worth a try?

source: https://www.instructables.com/id/Ma...8iJFLr06y_D5TNY2MfSRNm4sBql8b_xJd--UDuNFllNUs


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 13, 2020)

hm, im not sure things like this can be bypassed even with default browser settings. You may need to call your browser of choice and pipe the result to a variable. I'm not great with VBS though.


----------

